# Sickle Mower



## machold (Jun 11, 2010)

Anyone running an older type of sickle mower? I have a vintage 7ft Oliver that I would like to operate with a hydraulic lift. I could use a winch, but I have rear remotes for the hydraulic, so why not a ram lifter?


----------



## Bedford24 (Sep 28, 2011)

You should be able to purchase a just a Hydraulic Cylinder from a Tractor Supply, Local Dealer, or Hydraulic place -see here http://www.baumhydraulics.com/files/catalog/sec-m.pdf you will want to measure for the cylinder extended - and length of cylinder retracted and may have to make customer mounting bracket to the sickle - then have hoses made and routed safely out of the way - now you can use you auxilliary valve to raise and lower it.

hope this helps


----------



## machold (Jun 11, 2010)

Yes, it does, thanks.


----------



## machold (Jun 11, 2010)

I got the cylinder, 2" bore; 24" stroke. Did some welding; the ramrod bent the crap out of my 3/8x1.5" set up on the mower. The 7/8" bolt on the bar did very well, and so did all the welds. Going to use 1/2" plate x 6 x 20"


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

machold said:


> I got the cylinder, 2" bore; 24" stroke. Did some welding; the ramrod bent the crap out of my 3/8x1.5" set up on the mower. The 7/8" bolt on the bar did very well, and so did all the welds. Going to use 1/2" plate x 6 x 20"


Food for thought... A LOT of old wheelchair lift vans are being replaced. I know of a local company that 'dumped' 5 of them for $350. each. The lifts are 'rated' at 800#. That means that they will 'lift' at LEAST 50% more. They are 'self contained' Electric over hydraulic systems. The lifts require a lot of modifications to use in a conventional van, so most of them are being crushed for scrap weight.

I KNOW this because I have bought 19 of them over the last 20 years.
I have modified some and installed them into smaller vans. The ones that can't be used that way are not wasted. I have always cut out or stripped the lifts for 'other' uses. I have 4 'working' lifts and hundreds of pounds of 'electric over hydraulic' parts in inventory.
Check your local junkyards!
I'm getting ready to 'bid' on 2 more.
The lifts that have the best 'picking' for tractor guys are Braun Mellinimum series or Ricon. Very similar construction.
They will raise a blade with 2 wires connected to 12 volts.
I've been using them 'as intended' for 24 years. I have been figuring out what ELSE they will do for 23.

(I build WC vans for people that can't afford to pay $5,000. that have a suitable van)


----------



## machold (Jun 11, 2010)

Done! Pics here.


----------

